
Learn a new technology every week| 52 Technologies in 2016 - shekhargulati
https://github.com/shekhargulati/52-technologies-in-2016/blob/master/README.md
======
shekhargulati
I have taken a personal challenge to learn a technology every week and build
an application using it. So far I have written about Scala covering SBT,
Finatra, Slick, performing sentiment analysis in Scala using Stanford CoreNLP.
Let me know what you all think.

